# Kein Ton über HDMI

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich kriege Audio über HDMI nicht zum Laufen. Ich habe ein Mainboard mit einer Onboard-Intel-HD-Soundkarte:

```
Audio device: Intel Corporation ValleyView High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0c)
```

Die passenden Treiber habe ich auch im Kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            [*]   PCI sound devices  --->

                <*>   Intel HD Audio  --->

                    [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

                    [*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support
```

Die normale analoge Audio-Ausgabe funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Nurt über HDMI bekomme ich keinen Ton. Das HDMI-Gerät wird auch gelistet:

```
$ aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 3: ID 2882 Digital [ID 2882 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

ID 2882 Digital ist laut KDE-Audio-Einstellungen das HDMI-Device. Auch pavucontrol (was in vielen Posts zu Problemen mit HDMI-Audio genannt wird), listet hw:0,3 als HDMI-Audio-Device. Nur scheint mir diese Pulse-Audio-Sache ja auch nur ein ALSA-Frontend zu sein wie die KDE-Audio-Infrastruktur.

Und egal, was ich mache, über HDMI kommt kein Ton.

```
aplay -D hw:0,0 foo.wav
```

oder einfach nur

```
aplay foo.wav
```

spielt einwandfrei am Analogausgang. Aber mit

```
aplay -D hw:0,3 foo.wav
```

(und auch mit hw:0,1 – hw0,2 gibt es nicht) kommt einfach nichts.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

## l3u

aplay -L listet auch tatsächlich was von wegen HDMI auf:

```
sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ID 2882 Digital
```

Da müsste doch was gehen?!

----------

## IlGab

Hi guy, I was googling for find a solution for the same issue, and I find this post on forum.

I'm sorry I can't speack your language, i try to understand you post using language tools on internet   :Laughing: 

Btw, I have a Gigabyte J1800N-D2H an all in one mini itx motherboard with your same chip, and the aplay -L give me the same exact output

```

# aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC887-VD Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ID 2882 Digital

    HDMI Audio Output

```

I try pavucontrol that looks lite to identify the HDMI out port but even if selected it can't work.

I think that the audio chip need some kind of kernel patch to correctly identify the hardware.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab das selbe Mainboard, ein Gigabyte J1800N-D2H. Zumindest bin ich schonmal nicht mehr allein ;-)

Auch auch bei Ubuntu gefragt, leider ohne Antwort:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/410875/ubuntu-13-10cant-output-audio-to-lcd-tv-through-hdmi

------------------------------

I have the same mainboard, a Gigabyte J1800N-D2H. At least, I'm not alone anymore ;-)

Has also been asked at Ubuntu, alas without an answer:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/410875/ubuntu-13-10cant-output-audio-to-lcd-tv-through-hdmi

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Auch auch bei Ubuntu gefragt, leider ohne Antwort

 

Du musst bei Gentoo nachfragen   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894058-start-0.html

----------

## l3u

Da geht es um NVIDIA … und abgesehen davon hab ich alles, was da genannt wurde, ausprobiert – ohne Erfolg …

----------

## IlGab

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Da geht es um NVIDIA … und abgesehen davon hab ich alles, was da genannt wurde, ausprobiert – ohne Erfolg …

 

Just do the same try following that page... no success too...

IMHO the board it's too new and the driver dosen't support it jet.

I try to open a bug in the alsa-project page, but I can't find the bugtracker anymore... looks alsa move it's development directly into the kernel.

I'm little bit lost   :Confused: 

----------

## l3u

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Drivers + Sound(ALSA)

----------

## IlGab

Hey dude, good news.

I open a bug to kernel team and they answer me in a few seconds  :Smile: 

BTW, they already fix code for ValleyView chipset, but gentoo sources didn't include this fix jet, you have to switch to the lastest vanilla sources available (3.14.4) to make HDMI audio work.

```

aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## l3u

Super Nachrichten! Danke für die Info

----------------------------------------

Very good news! Thanks for the info!

----------

